# Pregnant Bitch and kennel Cough



## vtomblin

I have had a dog with kennel cough. It's just like a human cold. Snotty nose, cough etc. we gave him some cough syrup (can't remember which one was dog safe). I felt bad for him cus he was a bit of a man baby about being sick so had lots of cuddles. It resolved fairly quickly. I am thinking its about the same as a sick pregnant human. Beware what drugs you give because of pups and watch for fever. Otherwise she should be fine. Lots of love and hugs. Hope that puts you at ease a little bit. Did you ask the vet if you should be concerned? Try calling back for advice until you have your appt. good luck!!!


----------



## 2719

I can see how you are concerned. Even though the symptoms of kennel cough may have abated by the time your bitch gives birth she can still be contagious.

Your vet may give her a prescription for amoxycillin that is safe for pregnant dogs. You know that the bitch will be cleaning her pups and are worried that they will catch the kennel cough...and not survive it. You might suggest to your vet that you have amoxy drops on hand for the pups. Mixed with karo or corn syrup it can be given to newborn pups to ward off the chance of catching the cough.

It is tough luck because there are so many strains of kennel cough and you might have always had it in your home (shoes etc.) but your dogs never caught it. 

When your bitch has her pups, I would suggest having them in a room that no dog that has had the cough symptoms has been in (other than the mom). Also I would suggest a vapouriser or humidifier running in the room. Be sure to thoroughly clean all bedding and carpets etc. with a mild soapy bleach solution to rid your home of the kennel cough.

Good Luck with your litter.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I agree with everything True Love Poodles said. Please do not give your girl anything until the vet okays it. I know of a breeder who lost a litter because of ear drops (the steroids in them caused her to miscarry) so nothing, no matter how innocuous it might seem unless the vet tells you it is okay. Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## NOLA Standards

TrueLove's reply was perfect.

My krewe brought kennel cough home from a dog show when Ruby was about a month into her gestation (not quite as far as your girl).

Amoxicillian was what my breeder vet gave me for her IF she were to start coughing - along with tussin. And, drops for the pups if it went that far.

Thankfully it didn't. Though everyone else passed around kennel cough, Ruby never came down with it and since then, I apparently brought it home again - though none of my dogs and not one of Ruby's pups came down with the cough. The NEIGHBOR'S dogs did though...he wasn't too thrilled with me and AKC Conformation Events! ha!

NOTE: Everyone came down with KC the first time, even though Annie and Marques had both just had vaccinations for it not 2 months prior. I no longer vaccinate for KC - but I do my own grooming and do not board, so I have that option.


Best Wishes

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------

